# Fischereiprüfung Hessen 2014



## ruben23 (10. Dezember 2013)

Hi#h, 
Bin neu hier im Forum und hab gleich mal ne Frage:
Möchte gerne 2014 die Fischereiprüfung in Hessen machen und vorher schon mal lernen. Gibt es gute Lehrbücher, Software oder eine App? Hab zwar ne App gefunden aber die ist für Brandenburg(Sind die Prüfungen der verschiedenen Bundesländer sehr unterschiedlich|kopfkrat|?) Wäre für jede Antwort dankbar :g

Lg Ruben


----------



## jigga1986 (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung Hessen 2014*

http://www.fangplatz.de

anmelden und lernen


----------



## FaXe7 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung Hessen 2014*

Du brauchst lediglich das Buch "Der Weg zur staatlichen Fischerprüfung". http://media.shpock.com/der-weg-zur-staatlichen-fischerpruefung.jpg
Ich glaube ab Version 8, aber ich kann nochmal schauen. Wenn du diese Fragen kannst schaffst du die Prüfung locker .


----------



## Boggy (4. April 2014)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung Hessen 2014*

Hallo,
ich werde dieses Wochenende in Frankfurt meinen Lehrgang beginnen. Hab mir zur Vorbereitung eine App runtergeladen
https://itunes.apple.com/de/app/anglerprufung/id561644203?mt=8
Man kann das jeweilige Bundesland einstellen und sich Prüfungen generieren lassen. Für die Statistikfreaks gint es auch noch einen Erfolgsverlauf.

Viele Grüße
Christoph


----------



## oldhesse (29. August 2014)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung Hessen 2014*

Gude zusammen,

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken im nächsten Jahr die Prüfung zu machen und hab dafür auch für die Präsenzunterrichtseinheiten schon die Termine raus geschrieben und wollte mich die Tage anmelden. Ich wohne in Hessen, nehme also an, dass ich in Hessen die Prüfung ablegen muss?

Jetzt habe ich mal bei den Mobil Apps gesucht und jede Menge Lernapps gefunden, jedoch keine für Hessen. Auf der oben verlinkten Seite ist der Bereich Hessen aufgrund einer Copyright Prüfungen ebenfalls nicht zugänglich.

Jetzt meine Frage. Seitdem ich meinen Krad Schein vor 6 JAhren gemacht habe, habe ich gefallen an Lernprogrammen gefunden. Das hat mir das lernen stark vereinfacht. Rein anhand von Büchern fällt mir das sicher wieder schwerer. Wie unterschiedlich sind denn die Fragen von RLP zu Hessen, um ein Beispiel zu nennen? Gibt es PC Programm Alternativen?

Wie sieht das lernen anhand von dem Buch aus. Stehen dort alle Fragen drin, gibt es vielleicht Sätze zu kaufen, ähnlich wie bei der Führerscheinprüfung?

Danke vorab für eure Hilfe


----------

